
Please stop saying 'NewSQL' when you mean 'Distributed SQL' - dilloc
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/what-is-distributed-sql/
======
ksaj
This is a NoWIN battle, unfortunately. Marketing folks name and rename things
all the time without bothering to see if it might be misleading or needlessly
confusing.

Take the term 'crypto' which until recently referred to anything
cryptographic. Now that it has been commandeered by the cryptocoin folk, we're
heading into the same name clashing mess when they start referring to the
debit cards as 'cryptocards,' trading algorithms as 'cryptologic,' pictures of
gold Bitcoins as a 'cryptographic' and their personal smugness as crypto-
cocky.

Look at TDD, which now has several meanings, sometimes even within the same
community.

Likewise, I remember when KVM was a device to share keyboard/video/mouse among
several computers.

The TLA and xTLA thing blended with insistence that everything has a cute
derivative name (iPod, iPad, Phablet...) means eventually it'll require AI
just to figure out what anyone is talking about.

The infosec community does this all the time - take an old exploit technique
newly implemented, then slap on a new name that confounds for no other reason
than marketing...

And really, isn't 'the cloud' just what Unix has always been?

